# the second night Oct 6th



## Russ (Sep 12, 2006)

Chased a girl around a chair somebody was sitting in that was the highlight of the night.

I got scolded at for chasing this girl too much that sucked because it was REALLY boring in there.

People that cried:2

Runners: 13

Customer names I heard that led to scares:2

Chasing girlfiend around boyfriend(Ring around the rosie): 5

People that refused to move: 10


----------

